

New experimental APIs for Chrome extensions - abraham
http://blog.chromium.org/2011/04/new-experimental-apis-for-chrome.html

======
losvedir
This is nice, but Chrome extensions still seem pretty limited to me (or I
might just be missing something). I generally browse with cookies, javascript,
and plug-ins turned off, and looked into writing a Chrome extension to give
myself a toolbar button to turn them on briefly for a given site. But all I
could find were ways to interact with page content, and not the browser
itself.

~~~
zzleeper
This is exactly the problem that these extensions intend to address:

[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/extensio...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/extensions/apiwishlist)

~~~
Groxx
Why is "Storage" in there? It does come for free via HTML5 APIs. It has for
quite a while. Each extension has its own local storage, cookies (I think),
and WebSQL database at its fingertips, even up to a few hundred megs if you
request as much. Same with "Read-write user scripts" - those are content
scripts, and I've used them in a couple extensions I've hacked out.

The Chrome developers-wiki-thing is at times extremely out-dated (there were
incorrect install instructions on one of the main dev-build pages for over a
year), and I fear is mostly ignored. Don't trust everything on it.

~~~
zzleeper
You are right. I linked only to the _wishlist_ which is something not usually
kept up-to-date. In the other page, there seems to be slightly more current
information: [http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/extensio...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/extensions)

------
spullara
So, grabbing all your internet traffic is now as simple as getting you to
install a chrome plugin? That seems like a rather low bar to jump over for
such a big effect.

~~~
brg
One would also need to instantiate Chrome with the command line flag --enable-
experimental-extension-apis. I think I should have picked a shorter flag name.

